# Gutsy Gibbon install: help me with the steps!!



## shady_inc (Dec 7, 2007)

Greetings!!

This is my first post from Gutsy Gibbon.Using the LiveCD version given in this month's digit DVD.Now I tried to install linux,but have no idea what I should select on this screen:
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/5395/screenshotuz3.th.png
I have a 40 gb HDD with two 20 gb partitions and have 8 gb (C:\) and 4.5 gb (D:\) free in each respectively.Windows installed in D: drive.So I guess linux will need to be installed in C: drive.

Now,I don't wanna lose any data on either drive and neither render my Windows XP unusable because of some wrong options I selected during installation.So,please guide me in absolutely basic language since this is my first tryst with linux.

Thanks,
shady_inc

shadyEdit: By the way,is it safe to use net while booting linux from CD??


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2007)

You should choose " manual" option. I am a liitle tentative about giving help on partition issues as your Windows resides in D: drive, so i will let others give you the required help.
And yes it is safe to browse through the Live CD. Remember you are using Linux, so no virus,spyware,malware,etc to worry about.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 7, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> Greetings!!
> 
> This is my first post from Gutsy Gibbon.Using the LiveCD version given in this month's digit DVD.Now I tried to install linux,but have no idea what I should select on this screen:
> 
> ...



First thing is that you haf a bit messy system!!! Since you are new to Linux the ideal way is to install Windows in the first partition (so called C: Drive) and free up some space and create an empty partition next to it. That would mean you install Windows in C Drive and then create 3 more partitions. The second "drive" houses the contents of your "D Drive". The third is the Linux root paritition (of at least 5GB) and the last "drive" is the Linux swap partition (of about 400mb or so).

When you are done with this then hit back. We'll help you further. Coz giving too much info can be confusing and dangerous! So its better if step by step instructions are provided 

Also, its SAFEST to log on to the net via LiveCD. ITS SAFER THAN USING THE NET ON WINDOWS!!!!


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, first thing you have to do is go back to windows and install some kinda partition resizing software such as Partition Magic. With this software take out about 6 GB free space from any of your partitions. Once you are done come back..


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 7, 2007)

Partition magic ain't a freeware... .Read about Gparted while googling just now.Will Gparted be able to do the job??



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> That would mean you install Windows in C Drive and then create 3 more partitions. The second "drive" houses the contents of your "D Drive". The third is the Linux root paritition (of at least 5GB) and the last "drive" is the Linux swap partition (of about 400mb or so).


So I guess I will take 5 gb from C; drive for linux primary partition.Another 1 gb from either drive for swap partition.[I heard it must equal the amount of RAM you have??  ].


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd suggest NOT to rely solely on partitioning software. They can mess up with your data!!! Neither free nor paid!

Backup your data and then free up about 5-6GB of space.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2007)

Good learner indeed.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 7, 2007)

I dunno.. Couple of months back I used Gparted to resize my linux partition and It screwed up my linux installation. Though I did not loose any data from windows partition.. Hopefully it should work..


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok..will hit back tomorrow when I am done with the partitioning thing.Thanks for your super quick responses.Now I atleast have an idea of what I should be my first step towards installing linux.!!

Have already made the required backups on 3 DVDs.So no worries there!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

@shady:if I were you I would have backupped(lol) all the data from C: drive and formatted it,Then would've made a home partition(mount point /,and file system ext3) of about 5gb+swap partition of about .5-1gb(filesystem-swap)[these steps to be done while installing gutsy).Then after installing Ubuntu,you can reclaim your free  hard disk space(i.e. 20-6gb=14gb left after installing ubuntu) by making another partition in windows.

Mind you Gutsy supports native read and write support in NTFS so you can enjoy all your data in gutsy too.Hope it heps.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

unless u can make a partition of abt 4gb for linux home
500mb for swap
things are not that simple.

post ur sys spec.

Note: backup ur data before playin around


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2007)

The solution could have been simpler had your Windows been in C: drive


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 7, 2007)

[SIZE=+5]*FIRST BACK UP YOUR DATA*[/SIZE]
I suggest you get Gparted from *gparted.sourceforge.net and repartition your hard disk to have a swap partition (size=2xRAM) and a ext3 partition for root filesystem (/). You will have to resize your C partition from the end (not the beginning), AND WILL HAVE TO HAVE 10 gb free space on your C partiiton before you start resizing. Gparted has a nice GUI for doing that.
Resize your C to 14 GB. Now to set up the free space you've just reclaimed  If you have 256 MB RAM, you can set 512 MB as swap and remaining space as ext3. This will accommodate your root filesystem (which will contain your home folder, maybe not a very good idea but you have a space constraint).


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> @shady:if I were you I would have backupped(lol) all the data from C: drive and formatted it,Then would've made a home partition(mount point /,and file system ext3) of about 5gb+swap partition of about .5-1gb(filesystem-swap)[these steps to be done while installing gutsy).Then after installing Ubuntu,you can reclaim your free  hard disk space(i.e. 20-6gb=14gb left after installing ubuntu) by making another partition in windows.
> Mind you Gutsy supports native read and write support in NTFS so you can enjoy all your data in gutsy too.Hope it heps.


Actually this sounds better but more time-consuming than using a third party utility like Partition magic or Gparted.Since the backup has already been made,which would be better: Devil's method or using Partition Magic,Gparted etc. [haven't used any of it before.so unless it's point and click,I wouldn't prefer using them] to make space for linux.??  



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> post ur sys spec.



Celeron 2.4 Ghz
40 gb HDD
1 Gb DDR RAM
64 Mb onboard intel 845g graphics.

shadyEdit: NucleosKore beat me to posting.!!Seeing his reply,I guess I will just use Gparted to do the job.By the way,you have mentioned *filesystem (/).*.What's the significance of the "/" here...or is it just a misspelt smiley...??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

dude just use my method cos it is the best IMO.lol.Seriously shrinking and expanding partitions doesn't always work and besides you have backed up all your data so formatting will help you get rid of all the junk.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> Actually this sounds better but more time-consuming than using a third party utility like Partition magic or Gparted.Since the backup has already been made,which would be better: Devil's method or using Partition Magic,Gparted etc. [haven't used any of it before.so unless it's point and click,I wouldn't prefer using them] to make space for linux.??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok u may consider setting ur swap partition to 1.5 times of the total RAM.
i.e. 1500MB



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> dude just use my method cos it is the best IMO.lol.Seriously shrinking and expanding partitions doesn't always work and besides you have backed up all your data so formatting will help you get rid of all the junk.


 yeah if everything is backed up then simple format is the straight decision


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

and did you juat say 'more time consuming'?lol man it is as easy as it gets----boot up using livecd,format your c: partition(you said you have backed up data),make another partition of about 5gb--mount it as /+use file system ext3,make yet another aprtition of about .5-1gb using swap filesystem(no mounting point for this),then just install gutsy.Reclaim your letf out space by making another ntfs partition either in gutsy or in windows.

here's is a more refined guide I wrote for someone else.



			
				me said:
			
		

> 1.Boot up using ubuntu livecd/dvd
> 
> 2.double click install icon
> 
> ...


ok enough help provided kid now go and install gutsy and welcome abroad.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> shadyEdit: NucleosKore beat me to posting.!!Seeing his reply,I guess I will just use Gparted to do the job.By the way,you have mentioned *filesystem (/).*.What's the significance of the "/" here...or is it just a misspelt smiley...??



/ is ur main partition(type ext3), where all data will reside.
swap is pagefile partition
another partition is
/boot which generally contains bootloader(type ext3) etc.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> ok u may consider setting ur swap partition to 1.5 times of the total RAM.
> i.e. 1500MB


He already has 1 GB RAM, he just have to create 256 /512 MB Swap. That would be enough.


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the respones!!

Will be doing the partitioning and installing tomorrow.Will get back once I get linux running,or if I encounter any more difficulties in installing.

Just had this small doubt.Can the linux swap partition be used for storing any other data??And will the file system ext3,as mentioned by *The_Devil_Himself* be accessible from XP.??



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> another partition is
> /boot which generally contains bootloader(type ext3) etc.


Won't it be necessary to create this partition too.??

Regards,
shady_inc


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^nope no need to create /boot partition.Let grub install on MBR and everything will be just fine.

No man you can't use swap partition to store any data,it won't be visible to you!!Just make and forget about it.

And yes you can access ext3 from XP through a small utility(forgot the name).


Now this is more than the help anybody would ever need!
Just follow the step by step guide I wrote above and install,Nothing can go wrong.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

rahimveron said:
			
		

> He already has 1 GB RAM, he just have to create 256 /512 MB Swap. That would be enough.


*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186234
*www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/11932-swap-size.html

Btw automatic partitioning in ubuntu allots 3 times the RAM.



			
				shady_inc said:
			
		

> Thanks for the respones!!
> 
> Will be doing the partitioning and installing tomorrow.Will get back once I get linux running,or if I encounter any more difficulties in installing.
> 
> ...


in case something happens to ur main partition the boot information will also be lost, os its better to have separate boot partition.

Mine is like
500MB /boot ext3
13GB / ext3
2GB swap



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> And yes you can access ext3 from XP through a small utility(forgot the name).


*www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2007)

No need to create /boot partition, it will be created as it will be made in / itself.
Just make two partitions: /& Swap
No linux swap is not used for storing data, you cant. Ya you can access ext3 partition from XP by installing an appz, forgot the name, just google it.


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok..so it's all decided.

I will format my C: drive,create a 5 gb ext3 partition for linux [won't be storing any other data here,so it should be enough for just the OS],create a 
500 mb swap partition [after having a look at the links T159 posted] and remaining 15 gb will become my current D: drive in NTFS file system.
I won't be getting into creating the boot partition.....for now.

Everything is proper according to me.Any suggestions to make it better.??

Regards,
shady_inc


----------



## praka123 (Dec 8, 2007)

500MB swap is more than enough,dont waste ur hdd space!also partn resizing thingy gparted or any other s/w(win softwares too) can gurantee 100% success


----------



## x3060 (Dec 8, 2007)

i also will be getting my copy in a few days  . . thanks for the steps here  . . am not hijacking this thread but a small doubt , my machine is x2 3600 , 2g ram , 250 HDD, 7600 gt . . will 3d desktop work with me ?, how much swap should i put?. . thanks in advance . please , not disturbing . i will post separate thread if i get problems


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2007)

x3060 said:
			
		

> i also will be getting my copy in a few days  . . thanks for the steps here  . . am not hijacking this thread but a small doubt , my machine is x2 3600 , 2g ram , 250 HDD, 7600 gt . . will 3d desktop work with me ?, how much swap should i put?. . thanks in advance . please , not disturbing . i will post separate thread if i get problems


 yeah definitely, make sure u hav net conn if u r getting cd. For AMD there is another version, downloadthat not i386 one.

U hav enuff space make swap to atleast 1GB, the more the better. Its like virtual memory.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 8, 2007)

the important question is what is ur graphics card?if it is nvidia or onboard graphics except VIA,u can have compiz working.for amd ATi cards,u need to edit and tweak some conf files


----------



## x3060 (Dec 8, 2007)

man , i dont have a net connection .. . my gra is nvidia 7600 gt . . 
i mean the digit dvd of Ubuntu . which i will be buying this month . i can have a reliance usb connection , but i dont think they will provide drivers for linux , so am i hopeless ?


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 8, 2007)

x3060 said:
			
		

> man , i dont have a net connection .. . my gra is nvidia 7600 gt . .
> i mean the digit dvd of Ubuntu . which i will be buying this month . i can have a reliance usb connection , but i dont think they will provide drivers for linux , so am i hopeless ?


then you can go to a cyber cafe or frinds computer & donwload stuff


----------



## x3060 (Dec 8, 2007)

that i can  . . so i can make it work is it . play mp3 , dvd and all . . now that was a relief . why the hell do they requir a net connection . bad peoples . but good o.s


----------



## praka123 (Dec 8, 2007)

u can use aptoncd and install nvidia drivers.ur gfx card will perform uber cool with compiz-fusion!  once u install the drivers.BTW,user @cadcrazy had uploaded few such apps.check in this section.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 8, 2007)

oh , and i can download it from my comp itself . through xp . .

i will download apt on cd tomorrow


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 8, 2007)

Greetings!!

I successfully managed to take out 5905 mb of free space from my C: drive for linux.This space is unallocated.I fired up the ubuntu installer once again from the live CD once again and was greeted with the following screen:
*img86.imageshack.us/img86/2134/screenshotsh1.th.png
I guess the best would be:

Type for new partition: No idea what to select here..
New partition size in megabytes: 5405 [since I will have to allocate remaining 500 mb unallocated space to swap partition.
Location for the new partition: No idea what to select here too..
Use as: ext3
Mount point: /
Please tell if anything here is out of place.
Also would I need to format this space [the option can be seen in background window] too.??

I am off to my college for now.Will be back by 7:00 pm,and will  continue with installation then.Hoping to see some help here in that meantime. 

Regards,
shady_inc.


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

jus select it and in mount point select '\'


----------



## Rahim (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ Not trying to be sarcastic but its "/" a front slash.
@Shady: Select / in the Mount Point drop box.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 8, 2007)

also choose primary


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

rahimveron said:
			
		

> ^^ Not trying to be sarcastic but its "/" a front slash.
> @Shady: Select / in the Mount Point drop box.


 sorry windows habbit C:\


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 8, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> sorry windows habbit C:\


well remember which slash is used where else you might bump into

http:\\www.thinkdigit.com\forum


----------



## Rahim (Dec 8, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> sorry windows habbit C:\


He he he


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 8, 2007)

Greetings!!

Just wanted to let you all know that I successfully managed to install Gutsy Gibbon on my PC.Yay!!
.The installation was a real breeze.It took just 25-30 minutes to get it running.Thanks to everyone for helping out a linux newbie like me.!!Thanks to the wonderful Open Source community here.!!

Now, I wanted to know whether the swap partition is working properly or not.I did allocate 500 mb space to it while installation.But how can I be sure that the 500 mb swap is indeed there and doing it's job.??

Also,I have heard about something called "Beryl" which lets you have cool effects on linux.Will it be worthwhile to get it.??

Once again,Thanks 
and regards,
shady_inc


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

First of all congrats.I told You its the easiest OS install ever.

forget beryl get compiz fusion.Read dark stars guide to ubuntu customization. 

Buddy just forget about swap!!Just forget.Its working fine.lol.

And welcome to the 'elite' club.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 8, 2007)

Check RAM/Swap usage in System Monitor to know its current status. Your swap won't be used unless your RAM is 80% or so full and after some app demands RAM over that.

Beryl merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion. Its integrated in Gutsy. Check Desktop Effects under Appearance properties.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 9, 2007)

DOnt forget to install compizconfig-settings-manager as it will give a better control over the effects.
Swap: Systems>Administration>System Monitor


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

"free -m" in terminal will show swap usage


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi all!!

After playing around in linux yesterday,I decided to check out the status of XP today.But when I tried to boot into XP,I was greeted with the following error:

"Windows could not load because the following file is missing or corrupt:
hal.dll."...something on similiar lines.So I did some research on it and found out that my boot.ini is corrupted and I will need XP CD to rebuild it.Guess this is one of the caveats of dual-booting...one OS always cries foul when it finds another OS installed on same PC.

Also...Why can't I write any data to my NTFS partition (D:\ drive) from linux.I tried copying the contents of a video CD to the NTFS partition but none of the files could be copied.. 

And Gutsy won't even play that video CD.It worked perfectly fine in my DVD player.Guess it's some codec issue.

Did you guys also face such issues after installing linux or is it just me??

Oh, and by the way....I am really enjoying the download speeds I get in linux.In XP,I hardly managed speeds of above 25-30 kbps.But in linux I get a cool 250-270 kbps D/L speed.Woohoo!!


----------



## src2206 (Dec 9, 2007)

Linux by default does not support NTFS writing because of its proprietorial nature. Get Automatix as it is the easiest way to enable NTFS RW Mode in Ubuntu without manually editing the system file (fstab).


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

linux supports write in ntfs using ntfs-3g which is free software(OSS).
and reg *@shady_inc*'s dobut:
edit ur boot.ini in xp.it fixes!.same problem is fixed by editing C:\>boot.ini in XP by another guy here in this section.
see below:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74575

*support.space-kerala.org/wiki/index.php/School_GNU_Linux_FAQ

*ittly.wetpaint.com/page/LINUX+PROBLEMS?t=anon


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey...changing partition number from 2 to 3 in boot.ini worked.!!Thanks parka123!!



			
				shady_inc said:
			
		

> Hey...changing partition number from 2 to 3 in boot.ini worked.!!Thanks praka123!!



shadyEDIT: Is there an all-inclusive codec pack available for Ubuntu??Like the equivalent K-lite mega codec pack for windows..which includes all codecs and plugins.??I can't listen to any mp3s and the codec finder has not worked for me..


----------



## Rahim (Dec 9, 2007)

Search for gstreamer in Synaptic and download all the codecs.There are a lot of options though.
Download VLC to play VCDs. Its in the repo


----------



## src2206 (Dec 9, 2007)

That is why I suggested Automatix. It will install all the necessary codecs, both Proprietary as well as free. Its very easy to use and the latest version is very stable. Apart from that Automatix will take care of your display driver update too. Try it, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 9, 2007)

Honestly Automatix should be avoided at all cost.
People discourage its use as it is a little buggy


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 9, 2007)

rahimveron said:
			
		

> Search for gstreamer in Synaptic and download all the codecs.There are a lot of options though.
> Download VLC to play VCDs. Its in the repo



ok..will do that.By the way..what do you mean by "it's in the repo".?? 

Also..I downloaded thunderbird for linux and I got a .tar.gz file.I extracted the contents,but there is no installer file provided.!!So I went through this link.But got stuck at step 2.Where do I type that thing.??.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

repo means repository.they are listed in /etc/apt/sources.list .from where the packages are downloaded and installed by apt and dpkg.
dont search www for softwares everything is listed in synaptic manager in menu system>admin>synaptic.when internet is ON,press "reload" button.
dont search for getting .tar or .bz2 etc files they are all source code  files.instead use synaptic.
source files are tough to compile for a newbie and tough to uninstall too.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 9, 2007)

"Its" refer to both gstreamer and VLC. Thunderbird is in the repo. I dont know much about installing from tar. Install thunderbird through Synaptic.
Prakash has explained it nicely.


----------



## aditya_v (Dec 9, 2007)

for codecs, simply install the rapper package  : ubuntu-restricted-extras


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 9, 2007)

to install codecs,java,flash & many other things click: ubuntu-restricted-extras

for Thunderbird click Install Thunderbird


wait for about 3-4 sec after clicking.In both cases you will get a box, asking YES or NO

this packages(softwares) requires  to add extra repositories(repo in short)
its is a one time procedure & do this if you haven't already done so
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories


----------



## Rahim (Dec 9, 2007)

ya enable extra repo from medubuntu as it has all the multimedia codecs.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 9, 2007)

@shady:do as gary has posted to add repos,then fire up Applications--->add\remove programs---->update it if necessary,there are hundreds of program there,install which ever you need.It doesn't get simple than this.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 9, 2007)

rahimveron said:
			
		

> Honestly Automatix should be avoided at all cost.
> People discourage its use as it is a little buggy



Did you try the latest version? I suggest you give it a try my friend.  The developers have improved a lot. Had it been for version 6.01 of Ubuntu, I would not have suggested. I have followed the development of Automatix for quite some time, and the latest versions are really good.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 9, 2007)

ubotu said:
			
		

> Automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See *mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
> 
> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see *geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/


MUST READ for all those thinking about automatix


----------



## Rahim (Dec 9, 2007)

My system is multimedia enabled through medubuntu repo, so i dont think i will use Automatix. Installing these propreitory stuff is not that geeky/hard as it is made to sound.
Thanks Gary for backing me on This.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

now with gutsy,it is easy and automatix,envy etc are not necessary!


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow....this repository synaptic pacakage manager looks like a interesting thing to check out.So many softwares with descriptions etc. given there.

When I tried downloading the ubuntu-restricted-extras from the synaptic,I got the following error:
*img236.imageshack.us/img236/5927/screenshotqk6.th.png
This is the same error I got when trying to get codecs for mp3 from the Totem music player..[the default one].Why does it ask me to insert ubuntu CD at such odd moments.?? .

I tried downloading VLC too..,through add/remove programs.but got the same error.!!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

^why oh Why? open ur cd/dvd drive and insert ubuntu cd/dvd;press enter. 
if u dont want asking cd/dvd insert prompt,edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the first two lines which contains CD/DVD rom added to apt.
u can edit as press alt+f2 to get run dialog.run "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" without commas.then remove the lines referring to CD(first lines),save,exit and in a terminal when internet is ON,run 
"sudo apt-get update" without quotes.


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 9, 2007)

The dvd was always inside the drive.!!!Haven't removed it since I put it in the first time I got the error.!!Should have mentioned this in the previous post.Anyway,I edited the sources.list file with the gudo gedit command and it worked.!!Thanks.!!

Also I am spoilt for choice here when it comes to selecting a music player.Which among Amarok and Banshee is the better one.??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 9, 2007)

^^get Exaile instead.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 9, 2007)

Amarok rocks!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 9, 2007)

^^amarok is kde based,though kde applications do run in gnome but it is not advisable.I too liked amarok(liked it more than anything) but exaile is as goos as amarok if not better.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 9, 2007)

Its all about personal choice. Choose what you are comfortable with. Amarok runs fine in Gnome.


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> Also I am spoilt for choice here when it comes to selecting a music player.Which among Amarok and Banshee is the better one.??


exaile is neater and startup time is much less.

Amarok takes some time to startup in gnome.


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 9, 2007)

Greetings.!!

I am using Beep music player for now.!!

I just went through a few links explaining basic ubuntu commands and...WOW!!command line is fun. .I also had a look at 
this excellent tutorial on file permissions on linux and did mess around quite a bit with them.Is ther any way to incorporate the terminal in file/folder context menu,clicking on which will open the terminal with that path open.??Using cd command each time is a pain.!

Also..I am still not able to play any video CD/DVDs on linux..I installed that ubuntu-restricted-extras [from the command line. ] and gstream plugins and tried playing in VLC player,but videos just won't play. .Any sloutions??

Regards,
shady_inc


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 9, 2007)

Method1: Open Synaptic and install VLC player.

Method 2: If you're feeling geeky open a terminal and install like this
sudo apt-get install vlc

Alternatively read this article, its nice
*linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/11/creating-your-ultimate-ubuntu-710.html


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> Greetings.!!
> Is ther any way to incorporate the terminal in file/folder context menu,clicking on which will open the terminal with that path open.??Using cd command each time is a pain.!


get nautilus scripts,Install in your ~/Nautilus/scripts directory..
*g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
*g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Execute/Open%20terminal/Open%20Terminal%20Here

This feature was available in previous versions but got discarded as average user dont prefer command line.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

afaik nautilus-openterminal is installed by default on Ubuntu.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 10, 2007)

i want exile ?? (music player ) and a good dvd player to play mp3 and dvd , where can i download them ? as i dont have internet , i want both of them to play offline with out asking me to go online . . please help


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

^check cadcrazy's thread offline ubuntu* in this section.u have to use AptOnCd.
download needed deps of exaile,mplayer,xine-ui,gstreamer-plugins from a cafe using livecd.

offtopic:
BTW,I know ur siggy! Mohanlal vs Srinivasan


----------



## x3060 (Dec 10, 2007)

@praka123...thanks mashe, njan oru kai nokkaaaaaam...

yup , Mazha paiyunnu maddhalam kottunnu..


----------



## Rahim (Dec 10, 2007)

Installed nautilus-open-terminal but there is no entry in the Right-Click menu


----------



## din (Dec 10, 2007)

Strictly offtopic :

@x3060

Ans : Kilometres and kilometres and kilometres

Now remove your siggy as you got the answer


----------



## x3060 (Dec 10, 2007)

@din...
offtopic

"in the days of degenerating decensy.......get out house"..


----------



## Rahim (Dec 10, 2007)

Stick to the topic yaar


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

^nautilus-openterminal should show open terminal option on right clicking inside any directory in Nautilus file manager.I have in my Debian Sid installed=
nautilus-actions nautilus-cd-burner nautilus-gksu nautilus-open-terminal nautilus-image-converter 
It should work  make sure : /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-1.0/libnautilus-open-terminal.so
^is installed  nautilus-actions is a interesting stuff,u can install scripts from www.g-scripts.sourceforge.net/ 
^you can refer reg nautilus-actions : *www.linux.com/feature/119603


----------



## Rahim (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ I installed it through Synaptic but ii dont get the option in the right-click menu


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

^it is weird.try deleting when nautilus FM is not opened :

```
rm -r ~/.nautilus
```
^^^ directory
then restart nautilus and see whether it works!
if that too fails try(when INTERNET IS CONNECTED),

```
sudo su -
```
in the "#" root prompt,

```
apt-get update && apt-get install --reinstall nautilus nautilus-data nautilus-cd-burner nautilus-sendto
```
Try!


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 11, 2007)

Greetings.!!

I have lerant quite a lot about ubuntu in these few days.But I am still facing certain issues which I would like resolved.Here they are:

I can't play any flash contents on sites like digit homepage and youtube using opera 9.50b.FF plays them fine.How do I get these working for opera.I have flashplugin-nonfree,Gnash SWF viewer,Adobe flash plugin installed.
I can't edit permissions for certain files and folders like sources.list,home etc.
All options are grayed out and it says at the bottom "You are not the owner of this file.So you can't change these permissions."How do I all permissions editable by me.??Or is it supposed to be this way.??
Finally,now I am able to play all media on my linux except VCD movies.DVDs work fine,but it's only VCDs that won't play.
Hoping for someone to throw in some help here.!!

Reagards,
shady_inc.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 11, 2007)

for opera,I believe in Debian or ubuntu, u have to copy the libflashplayer.so  plugin to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or/and /usr/lib/opera/plugins/ 
.below link explains this:
*www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/
wherever permission is denied,those files/dir are owned by administrator called as "root" in UNIX.in terminal you can use "sudo" prefix to get temparory admin privilage.those in nautilus file manager which are grayed out are obviously owned by root.
for launching GUI applications as root,for eg: nautilus FM,try
"gksudo". like:

```
gksudo nautilus
```
^in run dialog box(pressing alt+f2 gives).


----------



## Rahim (Dec 11, 2007)

@praka123 I had to reboot and the open terminal entry was there.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 11, 2007)

^congrats


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok...I managed to get over that flash content problem by removing the Gnash SWF viewer and keeping only the adobe flash plugin for both FF and opera.Working properly now. .


----------



## Rahim (Dec 11, 2007)

How did you install for Opera?


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 11, 2007)

I just copied the libflashplayer.so file from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins to /usr/lib/opera/plugins directory and it worked.!!


----------



## x3060 (Dec 12, 2007)

i got my dvd today . i will install tomorrow on a test pc . by the way i successfully installed mandriva 08 . it playing all mp3 . it does not enable 3d for desktop that pc has fx 5200 but still it says not supported . it detected the card too . and the monitor model i gave every thing is fine except 3d . also it does not allow me to write anything to ntfs partition . i can only copy from it not copy to it .


----------



## Rahim (Dec 12, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> I just copied the libflashplayer.so file from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins to /usr/lib/opera/plugins directory and it worked.!!


Well in my /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder there is a flashplugin-alternative.so but no libflashplayer.so  . I installed flashplugins-nonfree from Synaptic. Are both the same?

EDIT: On further search i found the libflashplayer.so in my home/.mozilla/plugins folder. Should i copy it from here to /usr/lib/opera/plugins folder?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 12, 2007)

@x3060
Just download and install nVidia driver. 3D support would be enabled.

@rahimveron
Yes, copy that .so file there.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 12, 2007)

x3060 said:
			
		

> i got my dvd today . i will install tomorrow on a test pc . by the way i successfully installed mandriva 08 . it playing all mp3 . it does not enable 3d for desktop that pc has fx 5200 but still it says not supported . it detected the card too . and the monitor model i gave every thing is fine except 3d . also it does not allow me to write anything to ntfs partition . i can only copy from it not copy to it .


I dont know about Mandriva as i am an Ubuntu user. Maybe you have to install ntfs-3g ,it allow you to write on ntfs partitions too. Search in your package manager for it.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @rahimveron
> Yes, copy that .so file there.


Ok fine.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 12, 2007)

x3060 said:
			
		

> i got my dvd today . i will install tomorrow on a test pc . by the way i successfully installed mandriva 08 . it playing all mp3 . it does not enable 3d for desktop that pc has fx 5200 but still it says not supported . it detected the card too . and the monitor model i gave every thing is fine except 3d . also it does not allow me to write anything to ntfs partition . i can only copy from it not copy to it .


for NTFS  install ntfs-config
for gfx driver installion use envy script or download driver from manufactures site directly


----------



## x3060 (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks for help . . but the thing is i downloaded envy but i dont have net at his place . any ways i downloaded driver from nvidia site itself . will try to install tomorrow .


----------



## Rahim (Dec 12, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> Finally,now I am able to play all media on my linux except VCD movies.DVDs work fine,but it's only VCDs that won't play


Download VLC as Ubuntu does not support VCD by default. Open through "Open Disc/DVD" option in VLC.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 12, 2007)

rahimveron said:
			
		

> Download VLC as Ubuntu does not support VCD by default. Open through "Open Disc/DVD" option in VLC.



Finally you're coming back to what I posted in the previous page
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=685467&postcount=73


----------



## Rahim (Dec 12, 2007)

^^


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Dec 12, 2007)

install stopped at 93% .... fatal error installing grub ...... 
and wen i start ubuntu it takes me to busyboy shell prompt ... no gui ....


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

just a google will help you 
fix grub from livecd:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
In short=mount / partition of ubuntu in livecd using mount /dev/sdx /mnt directory.now run grub in a terminal as "sudo grub" in case of ubuntu.then run root(hdx,y) ,setup (hd0)


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 12, 2007)

@ rahimveron: Which opera version are you usig??I am using the 9.50b and it crashes when I visited any encrypted pages [login,sign-up etc.].


----------



## Rahim (Dec 12, 2007)

Ya its a beta so dont use it. I am using Opera 9.24 .Get it through Synaptic or from Here
It is always wise to use stable version.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 12, 2007)

rahimveron said:
			
		

> Ya its a beta so dont use it. I am using Opera 9.24 .Get it through Synaptic or from Here
> It is always wise to use stable version.


always try to use the software in repo, else you may face dependencies errors & compling errors


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

I tried opera-static only!as i dont want to install libqt3-mt in my lin box


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone.!! 
Back again with a [stupid??] query. 

Alrite, I want to compile C++ programs on ubuntu for which I installed the Geany IDE from Add/remove programs.But got to know that it can't compile programs, being an IDE.[stupid me ... totally missed that IDE part.! ].
Now, how do I get Geany to compile source files too...??
Also, what do you guys prefer for  compiling C++ source files.??

shadyEDIT: 
Got over the problem.!!Had to do:

sudo apt-get install g++
and
sudo apt-get install build-essentials.
to get it working.
Also Geany won't compile a file from NTFS partitions. So I had to move all my windows-created projects to / to get them working in Geany.

Thanks,
shady_inc.


----------

